# Camper Van Rental



## patrickt (11 mo ago)

Can anyone recommend what websites they use to rent a Van / CamperVan. I've been using Campervan Finder but one needs to email every-time you want to see if a particular van is available. 

Our Road-trip is approaching soon, Cairns to Melbourne. Any help for getting would be greatly appreciated for acquiring a van. 

Thanks


----------



## rachelaparri (8 mo ago)

I have researched camper van rental for you. I found one from the Ads " rat pack travel ".


----------

